# i want to move to PE



## ColetteR (Jul 22, 2014)

my boyfriend lives in PE and I want to join him as soon as possible. he is a SA PR holder and although he has offered to support me financially so I can move there now. I would prefer not to be dependent on him and apply the correct way and be able to work to support us. My mom is applying for PR but I don't want to wait until she has been accepted for me to apply. I currently work in healthcare as an emergency medical technician, I am just under a nurse and hear they have critical skills permits but im not sure if I fall under this category.

What are the ways to apply? for a work permit, I need a job offer which I don't have. I also don't have any proof of co-habitation. I just want to move as quickly as possible. I have some savings, but would prefer to keep this as a nest egg.


----------

